# Pros and Cons of each Type?



## shlaraki (Apr 19, 2011)

Just list at least one pro and one con of each type. Of course you don't need to list every type, just the ones that affect you the most, or are the most interesting/most annoying/easiest/whatever to be.

I'd give some examples but I'm still learning to tell them apart, so excuse me : D


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

NT-
INTJ- Asked friend about my pro/cons.
Pro- Highly intelligent, highly specialised knowledge with a pragmatic twist making it applicable to the situation.
Con- Mindbendingly arrogant

ENTJ- Rang my ENTJ friend and asked him.
Pro- Fantastic leaders
Con- Unable to accept defeat

INTP- Went off of one of my INTP friends
Pro- Stupidly intelligent.
Con- Insanely lazy, does very little with bags of talent

ENTP- Asked sister
Pro- Highly intelligent
Con- Arrogant and antagonistic


NF-
INFP-Asked a friend
Pro- Very intune with other peoples feelings and their own, trys to keep close friends very happy, doesn't want to hurt feelings.
Con- Can be a bit of a sheep when it comes to someone with a very dynamic personality

ENFP-Thought about a friend
Pro- Mindbendlingly fun, I mean holy shit these guys are awesome.
Con- There are none, I love these guys.
ENFJ-
INFJ-

SP-
ESTP- Phoned a friend
Pro- They get stuff done.
Con- They don't let you think about anything long enough, constant stimulation required.

ISTP- Thought about my friend
Pro- Not afraid of conflict, very honest people.
Con- Overly antagonistic at times

ESFP-

ISFP- Asked friend who is going out with one
Pro- Very creative and artistically talented.
Con- Easily hurt emotionally

SJ-
ESTJ- Thought of my father
Pro- Able to get the best out of a situation
Con- Can be very aggressive in getting what they want

ISTJ- Thought of a friend
Pro- Hard working intelligent individuals.
Con- Can be a little dull at times

ESFJ- Thought of my girlfriend
Pro- Kind and warm hearted
Con- Requires constant stimulation and attention

ISFJ- Thought of a friend
Pro- Kind and unselfish carers.
Con- Can resort to attention seeking behaviours.


Hey, I hope that helped, I got as many as I could... Tried to source the ones that I could aswell.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

There are many stereotypes and assumptions that can be found anywhere through a careless google search, therefore I will endeavor to offer my own experiences.

*MBTI Pros; Cons*

ISTJ practical; totally amoral apart from the constraints of social convention

ISTP brilliant in their technical and detailed fields of expertise; comically weak intuitive abilities

ESTP amazingly brazen; amazingly brazen

ESTJ fun to joke around with using shared T and J; George W. Bush

ISFJ usually an amazing sense of aesthetics; incredibly shallow

ISFP universally friendly; not terribly deep thinkers

ESFP (the women at least) usually disarmingly friendly and good-looking; see ISFJ ISFP cons

ESFJ Good nurturers; tendency to nag

INFJ I love them!; I would have said flawless before, but now I will say- so hard to understand

INFP charming, good friends; emotionally volatile 

ENFP charming, good friends; flaky

ENFJ ???; ???

INTJ its kind of nice being able to turn off your emotions(if you are one); EVERYTHING else

INTP undeniably brilliant, intellectually persistent; their ideas are kind of out there

ENTP fun, hilarious; unreliable

ENTJ great friends/rivals; excessive need to be popular


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

perennialurker said:


> INTJ its kind of nice being able to turn off your emotions(if you are one); EVERYTHING else


I do love having that little emotion switch, it's so good for desicion making, the whole "I'll just take a step back and look at this objectively."


----------



## scoobydoo (Mar 27, 2011)

hmmm......hii, im not gonna say all the types as im still a beginner.....but i can surely tell u INFJ (my fav):

INFJ
pro - beautiful personality.......their ideals!
con - it wud take years to think of smthing of them i dislike, but id just say they tend to keep alot inside, they shud open up just a little bit more....tiny bit but


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

perennialurker said:


> INFP; emotionally volatile


Hahahaha! Bullseye. Dead right there.

I'll weigh in on INFJs cos they seem to look 'perfect' at first glance...

INFJ

Pros: Deep, emotionally complex, caring, supportive and compassionate. Highly empathic. Seized by a genuine desire to look after and help all around them. Creative thinkers and engaging company in small groups. 

Cons: Deliberately enigmatic, can be too 'detached' and counselor-like, Ni comes off as 'cold' sometimes and their Fe can seem frivolous, like they just like to be liked and be seen as good people for as long as it serves them. Kinda self-absorbed when they're not trying to be all things to all men (which is another weakness in itself.) Oh, and remove them from their comfort zone and they can be real pussies.


----------



## Omnidexterity (Jun 29, 2014)

*starts chanting Latin thread revival incantation*


----------

